# Nighttime gun



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Is it still rimfire or did they ok 22 caliber and under centerfire? 

Seems to me i heard a prop was on the table finally.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Still rimfire at night. They do allow #4 buck at night now I believe, but nothing bigger.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Rimfire only still, #4 buck is allowed now. We are still working on centerfire. MTPCA and MUCC have joined our cause now and we are still pushing the issue.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

#3 buckshot is also allowed


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Yeah i just wanted to know if the centerfire had been approved yet.


----------

